# Cashing in Vodafone Shares



## carlow (11 Oct 2004)

I am currently the holder of 1,000 euros worth of Vodafone shares which yield an annual dividend of less that than 3 euros annually.  
If Iwas to sell my 1000 shares, how much would they be worth and how much would a stockbroker charge me to sell same?


----------



## Guest (11 Oct 2004)

> I am currently the holder of 1,000 euros worth of Vodafone shares which yield an annual dividend of less that than 3 euros annually.

If the small dividends are the main reason causing you concern and encouraging you to sell then you could join the DRIP scheme to have them reinvested in more shares instead of dealing with the small cheques.

[broken link removed]

> If Iwas to sell my 1000 shares, how much would they be worth 

Multiply the number of shares held by the current GBP£ share price quoted in various publications and on various websites and convert to € to find out:

[broken link removed]

> and how much would a stockbroker charge me to 

See here to get an idea:

www.askaboutmoney.com/clu...OCKBROKING

Another option might be to use the Vodafone low cost share dealing service offered to small shareholders:

[broken link removed]


----------

